# ésa o esa



## SrRdRaCinG

¿A qué hora será ésa/esa?-At what time will that be?


----------



## Aylah

esa

La palabra "ésa" no está registrada en la RAE

Un saludo


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Según otro usuario, se dicen "ésa, ése, éste y ésta"


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Originally Posted by *Rayines* 
                 Mira: ést*e*/és*e*/ést*a*/és*a *son pronombres demostrativos masculinos y femeninos, con sus respectivos plurales; los usas para reemplazar a un sustantivo masculino (como en este caso "tema"), o femenino.
Pero est*o*/es*o *son pronombres demostrativos neutros, es decir que los usas para reemplazar algo más indefinido, más general (como cuando tú mismo dices "gracias por aclarar todo *esto*). En tanto pronombre neutro, no tiene plural.
(Bueno, si te quedan dudas, puedes abrir otro hilo sobre el tema ).


----------



## Rayines

SrRdRaCinG said:


> ¿A qué hora será ésa/esa?-At what time will that be?


Sería conveniente que especifiques a qué te refieres con "esa": ¿una reunión, por ejemplo?
Como expliqué en el otro hilo, yo sigo acentuando todos los pronombres demostrativos. La norma actual permite no acentuarlos, cuando no se los confunda con adjetivos demostrativos. En tu ejemplo, puede ir sin acento. 
¿Comprendes la diferencia entre el pronombre (cuando no se menciona al nombre), y el adjetivo, cuando está unido al nombre: "esa reunión"?


----------



## Aylah

Vaya, ahora me dejaste con la duda.
Voy a mirarlo en mis libros de gramática


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Sí, me refería a una reunión con mi novia. ¿Así que "esa" queda bien, no?

¿Cuándo se usaría "ésa?" He aquí mi intento:

Una silla tan grande como *ésa *no cabrá por *esa* puerta.


----------



## Rayines

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Sí, me refería a una reunión con mi novia. ¿Así que "esa" queda bien, no?
> 
> ¿Cuándo se usaría "ésa?" He aquí mi intento:
> 
> Una silla tan grande como *ésa *no cabrá por *esa* puerta.


Mira, igualmente allí no es necesario que pongas la tilde, porque está claro que "esa" es pronombre.
Aquí tienes lo que dice el Dicc. Panhispánico de Dudas:

"*3.2.1.* *Demostrativos.* Los demostrativos _este, ese_ y _aquel,_ con sus femeninos y plurales, pueden ser pronombres (cuando ejercen funciones propias del sustantivo): _Eligió este; Ese ganará; Quiero dos de aquellas;_ o adjetivos (cuando modifican al sustantivo): _Esas actitudes nos preocupan; El jarrón este siempre está estorbando_. Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación: todos, salvo _aquel,_ son palabras llanas terminadas en vocal o en _-s_ y _aquel_ es aguda acabada en _-l_. *Por lo tanto, solo cuando en una oración exista riesgo de ambigüedad porque el demostrativo pueda interpretarse en una u otra de las funciones antes señaladas, el demostrativo llevará obligatoriamente tilde en su uso pronominal*. Así, en una oración como la del ejemplo siguiente, únicamente la presencia o ausencia de la tilde en el demostrativo permite interpretar correctamente el enunciado: _¿*Por qué compraron aquéllos libros usados? *_*(aquéllos es el sujeto de la oración); ¿Por qué compraron aquellos libros usados? (el sujeto de esta oración no está expreso, y aquellos acompaña al sustantivo libros)*. Las formas neutras de los demostrativos, es decir, las palabras _esto, eso_ y _aquello,_ que solo pueden funcionar como pronombres, se escriben siempre sin tilde: _Eso no es cierto; No entiendo esto_."

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 
(El color y el subrayado son míos).

Por lo tanto, esto rectifica mi mensaje anterior, donde acentuaba los pronombres.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Ya creo haberlo entendido.


----------



## Bocha

Dicen ésas, cosas espantosas sobre el Sr. Reysin.
Those ones say terrible things about Mr. Reysin.


Dicen esas cosas espantosas sobre el Sr. Reysin.
Those terrible things are said about Mr. Reysin


----------



## Filomeno's brother

Concuerdo con Rayines cuando cita la explicación del diccionario de la RAE. El pronombre demostrativo _esa_ debe llevar tilde solo si existe riesgo de ambigüedad.
Respecto del primer ejemplo suministrado por Bocha en el mensaje anterior, creo que la coma que sigue a la palabra _ésas _no corresponde (no debe escribirse), pese a que se hace una pausa cuando se lee o dice aquella oración.
En _¿__A qué hora será esa? _no hay dudas de que la última palabra es un pronombre demostrativo.
¡Ojo! En casi todos lados (periódicos, folletos, etc.) siguen apareciendo los pronombres demostrativos con tilde, incluso cuando esta no es necesaria.
Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Aylah said:


> La palabra "ésa" no está registrada en la RAE



A veces hay ser imaginativo:

*ese, sa, so.*
1. pron. dem. Designa lo que está cerca de la persona con quien se habla, o representa y señala lo que esta acaba de mencionar. U. las formas m. y f. c. adj. y c. s.
ORTOGR. En este último caso escr. con acento cuando existe riesgo de anfibología. _Ése quiero_.

En el caso de la frase de la pregunta original, no hay riesgo (o yo no soy capaz de verlo) de confusión, así que se escribe sin acento. Hasta hace no mucho el acento era necesario aunque no hubiese riesgo.


----------



## micafe

SrRdRaCinG said:


> ¿A qué hora será ésa/esa?-At what time will that be?


 
 Quiero aclarar desde el principio, que yo soy escribidora de tildes, para evitarme de una vez el regaño. 

Así, sola, la pregunta de SrRdRaCinG normalmente se haría con el pronombre en masculino.

*"¿A qué hora será eso?"* en donde *'eso'* se puede referir a cualquier cosa y no tiene problemas de confusión con los acentos porque nunca lo lleva.

Si se está hablando de algo femenino, como en el caso de una fiesta, si yo te digo *"va a haber una fiesta donde Teresa",* tú me preguntarías *"¿A qué hora?"* o* "¿A qué hora será?"* pero me atrevería a decir que nadie diría *"¿A qué hora será ésa?".*

A menos que se esté hablando de dos o más fiestas, las estés analizando a ver cuál te atrae más, y hablando de una en particular, dirías *"¿A qué hora será ésa?" *o *"¿A qué hora será esa fiesta?". *

Las reglas dicen que *'ésa/ése'* llevan tilde obligatoriamente cuando se presta a malinterpretación o ambigüedad. Pero, no dice que en el caso contrario obligatoriamente se deba omitir la tilde. 

Por eso, en mi opinión, ante la duda, es mejor escribir la tilde cuando no se necesita, porque no se va a presentar confusión, que no hacerlo cuando sí se necesita, lo que llevaría a un problema.

Espero haber ayudado un poquitito.


----------



## heidita

> micafe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las reglas dicen que *'ésa/ése'* llevan tilde obligatoriamente cuando se presta a malinterpretación o ambigüedad. Pero, no dice que en el caso contrario obligatoriamente se deba omitir la tilde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimada micafe, lo de abajo es lo que dice la regla. Si seguimos tu regla, que es perfectamente respectable pero no sigue, desde luego, la regla de acentuación en vigor, cometemos falta ortográfica. Sería lo mismo tildar fue, que antes siempre se acentuaba.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 3.2.1. Demostrativos. ..... Sea cual sea la función que desempeñen, los demostrativos siempre son tónicos y pertenecen, por su forma, al grupo de palabras que deben escribirse sin tilde según las reglas de acentuación:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## micafe

Vaya.. me gané la lotería sin comprar billete.


----------



## Jellby

¡¡¡Han cambiado la página de la RAE!!! Ya era hora 

Si pasáis por "consultas lingüísticas" y "preguntas más frecuentes", podréis llegar aquí:

*Solamente* cuando en un enunciado concreto el demostrativo pueda interpretarse como pronombre o como adjetivo, de manera que el sentido resulte ambiguo, llevará tilde diacrítica en su uso pronominal
[...]
*Los pronombres demostrativos no deben tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación*.

(La negrita es mía).


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:


> *Los pronombres demostrativos no deben tildarse cuando no exista riesgo de ambigüedad en su interpretación*.
> 
> (La negrita es mía).


 

¡Por fin! Siempre he pensado que las reglas deben ser claras y concisas. Si no dan a entender lo que ha pensado micafe, que cada uno haga lo que quiera.


----------



## costarriqueño tú sabes

SrRdRaCinG said:


> ¿A qué hora será ésa/esa?-At what time will that be?


 
Solamente diga*¿A qué hora será?*
** 
Ya no necesita 'esa/eso etc.'


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> ¡Por fin! Siempre he pensado que las reglas deben ser claras y concisas. Si no dan a entender lo que ha pensado micafe, que cada uno haga lo que quiera.



Pero no deja de ser arbitrario que una misma palabra, con un mismo significado, lleve tilde en unos casos y en otros no. Me atrevo a decir que con esta nueva regla, aumentarán los casos de ambigüedad: se tomará por costumbre escribir sin tilde y no se pondrá cuando sea necesaria (uno mismo cuando escribe no suele pararse a ver si la frase puede ser ambigua o no, porque además cada cual sabe muy bien qué quiere decir).

Llamo a la desobediencia ortográfica, y a poner tildes en los pronombres demostrativos y en el adverbio "sólo" *siempre*.


----------



## Ana_Fi

¡¡Estoy contigo, _Jellby_!!

Además, muchas veces uno no se da cuenta de que hay un sentido ambiguo, y para otra persona sin embargo la frase resulta súper ambigua...
Es mucho mejor que una palabra siempre se escriba igual, lo que no tiene sentido es que a veces lleve tilde y otras no... eso es un lío y además nos hace ir más lentos. Hay que pararse a analizar cada frase desde varios puntos de vista... para acabar poniéndolo mal de todas formas, jeje.
Propongo bombardearles con correos para que lo cambien, no me gusta escribir "mal"


----------



## micafe

Jellby said:


> Llamo a la desobediencia ortográfica, y a poner tildes en los pronombres demostrativos y en el adverbio "sólo" *siempre*.


----------



## puercov

Estoy de acuerdo con micafe, jellby y quienes piensa que la normativa de la RAE únicamente se presta a que se produzcan errores innecesarios. Añade una incertidumbre injustificada al lenguaje. Me gustaría saber si hay algún razonamiento sólido que sostenga esta regla. Si no...¡boicot!


----------



## micafe

puercov said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con micafe, jellby y quienes piensa que la normativa de la RAE únicamente se presta a que se produzcan errores innecesarios. Añade una incertidumbre injustificada al lenguaje. Me gustaría saber si hay algún razonamiento sólido que sostenga esta regla. Si no...¡boicot!



Amén


----------



## Xiscomx

Las lenguas deben evolucionar y enriquecerse con nuevos giros y expresiones, incluido el idiotismo, de lo contrario corren el riesgo de envejecer.
Los sufridores de nuevas reglas gramaticales suelen rebelarse a su aceptación pero deben comprender que estos cambios siempre son fructíferos, salvo algunas pequeñas excepciones.
Antaño no se hablaba como hogaño y mañana no se hablará como lo hacemos hoy. Es la ley de la supervivencia.
Salud


----------



## autrex2811

SrRdRaCinG said:


> ¿A qué hora será ésa/esa?-At what time will that be?



Pues creo que este caso sería mejor decir "eso, ello, aquello". En cuanto a acentuación, me parece es cuestión de estilos, yo siempre uso los acentos, porque en ocasiones sí puede conllevar a una confusión el evitarlo.

*Ésta es* mi casa.
*Éste vino* y *aquél se quedó*.
*Aquéllos* tocados (muchachos deschavetados) de allí son mis amigos.
¿*Es ésta* tu casa? Pensaba que *era aquélla* que está pintada de rojo.

*Cuando se acentúen, será porque van antes o después del verbo; o bien solos.*

No es cuestión de vida o muerte, tan es así que en América las computadoras modernas aún preservan y preservarán como correcta la escritura "ésos, ésas, éstos, éste, ése, aquél, aquélla, aquéllos, aquéllas". A la RAE sólo le queda aceptarlo como lo ha venido haciendo. Es la ley también de los fuertes.

Un gran placer


----------



## autrex2811

micafe said:


> Quiero aclarar desde el principio, que yo soy escribidora de tildes, para evitarme de una vez el regaño.
> 
> Así, sola, la pregunta de SrRdRaCinG normalmente se haría con el pronombre en masculino.
> 
> *"¿A qué hora será eso?"* en donde *'eso'* se puede referir a cualquier cosa y no tiene problemas de confusión con los acentos porque nunca lo lleva.
> 
> Si se está hablando de algo femenino, como en el caso de una fiesta, si yo te digo *"va a haber una fiesta donde Teresa",* tú me preguntarías *"¿A qué hora?"* o* "¿A qué hora será?"* pero me atrevería a decir que nadie diría *"¿A qué hora será ésa?".*
> 
> A menos que se esté hablando de dos o más fiestas, las estés analizando a ver cuál te atrae más, y hablando de una en particular, dirías *"¿A qué hora será ésa?" *o *"¿A qué hora será esa fiesta?". *
> 
> Las reglas dicen que *'ésa/ése'* llevan tilde obligatoriamente cuando se presta a malinterpretación o ambigüedad. Pero, no dice que en el caso contrario obligatoriamente se deba omitir la tilde.
> 
> Por eso, en mi opinión, ante la duda, es mejor escribir la tilde cuando no se necesita, porque no se va a presentar confusión, que no hacerlo cuando sí se necesita, lo que llevaría a un problema.
> 
> Espero haber ayudado un poquitito.



Ya somos dos lo que tenemos escritura similar.
Saludos.


----------



## autrex2811

¿Evolución, qué evolución y modernidad hay en escribir "esta es mi casa"?

Evolución cuando en lugar de decir y escribir "esta es" se dijera "*aceasta es* mi casa" como en rumano para diferenciarla con respecto a "*esta casa* roja es mía" para dejarse de ociosidades como quitarle el acento a una palabra y sobre todo, querérsela imponer a otros. La modernidad no es sinónimo de capricho.

*Ésta (*o sin acento* aceasta) es* mi humilde opinión, como que unos estamos súper contentos con conservar ese acento. Son usos, no hay más.


----------



## puercov

Xiscomx said:


> Las lenguas deben evolucionar y enriquecerse con nuevos giros y expresiones, incluido el idiotismo, de lo contrario corren el riesgo de envejecer.
> Los sufridores de nuevas reglas gramaticales suelen rebelarse a su aceptación pero deben comprender que estos cambios siempre son fructíferos, salvo algunas pequeñas excepciones.
> Antaño no se hablaba como hogaño y mañana no se hablará como lo hacemos hoy. Es la ley de la supervivencia.
> Salud



Estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario pero creo que no se ajusta a este caso. La normativa de la que hablamos, en tanto que no he leído todavía ningún argumento sólido que la sostenga, o no alcanzo a ver el modo en que aporta valor a la comunicación, no pasa de ser un mero cambio o giro que, desde luego, no parece constituir ningún tipo de evolución o enriquecimiento, sino en todo caso lo contrario.


----------



## micafe

puercov said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario pero creo que no se ajusta a este caso. La normativa de la que hablamos, en tanto que no he leído todavía ningún argumento sólido que la sostenga, o no alcanzo a ver el modo en que aporta valor a la comunicación, no pasa de ser un mero cambio o giro que, desde luego, no parece constituir ningún tipo de evolución o enriquecimiento, sino en todo caso lo contrario.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hemos utilizado el término *evolución* con plena convicción [ver RAE]:
*2.* f. Desarrollo de las cosas o de los organismos, por medio del cual pasan gradualmente de un estado a otro.
*6.* f. Mudanza de conducta, de propósito o de actitud.
*7.* f. Desarrollo o transformación de las ideas o de las teorías.
*8.* f. Cambio de forma.


----------

